
Kibana forked to support SQL and cross index joins in Elasticsearch - szydan
http://siren.solutions/kibi-a-kibana-fork-for-data-intelligence/
======
joflaherty
Kibi – Data Intelligence Browser is a really excellent fork of Kibana for Data
Intelligence use cases. Check it out at [http://siren.solutions/kibi-a-kibana-
fork-for-data-intellige...](http://siren.solutions/kibi-a-kibana-fork-for-
data-intelligence/)

------
jccq
Wish to stress this is a friendly fork, forced by the fact that the plugins
APIs are not our yet. Looking forward to your feedback

